
Why I don't want Netflix of (tech) books - okket
http://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/why-i-dont-want-netflix-of-tech-books/
======
Bishonen88
I for one am looking forward to perhaps Amazon stepping in to the
subscription-based technical library. Safaribooksonline's library selection is
very vast - without an easy eBook-reader option to consume the books, one has
to keep reading on lcd screens - goes without saying that the eyes are getting
sore quite fast and reading is not really pleasant. Should Amazon join the
party, I'd be more than happy to buy something like an oasis (but bigger) and
read on that.

When it comes to the sole idea of subscription-based tech books, I'm a big
fan, too - programming books get obsolete really quick nowadays. Python, GO,
Kotlin etc. - all see minor or major updates making older titles outdated. Why
pay $30-$50 for a book which will be partially or fully redundant in 2-3
years? Instead I am willing to pay those $20/month and have a big library at
my fingertips, easy copy-paste of programming code when learning at the pc,
checking out titles which I would probably not buy in retail on my own and
many more.

------
WheelsAtLarge
There's one already. It's o'reilly books.

